# Carrying in a National Park



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

A few months back there was a lot of publicity about the National Parks considering changing their regulations to allow visitors to carry weapons in the park. Does anyone know if they have made a final decision on that issue.


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

A few months ago my wife and I went to Allegheny National Forest for 4 days of camping. Two weeks befor we went I called the local rangers station up there and asked what I had to do to take a rifle with me? I was told I needed a CCW permit for Pa. I thaught " Why do I need to conceal a rifle?" But that was soon forgotten when I was told that if I was going to do any target shooting I needed to have a good back stop like a 5gal bucket of sand. I was so taken buy this that I called back just to make sure. I then called the Pa sherrif's department and went down the same day and had the permit the day after.Which is great for an out of state permit because I live in ohio. When we got there I checked in with the rangers and let them know where I was camping and that I was carring a 22lr, 30/30 leaveraction and my 45acp Para Ord 1445LDA. The next day 2 Rangers came buy and we bs-ed and shot me bucket of sand. The only scarry part was that my wife loved the 30/30 and shot better then the rest of us, seeing how it was the first time she ever shot a firearm. Now it is hers.
In all just take a few minutes and call the leo's of where you are headed ans ask if they say no you can always go some where else.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is an old thread that might help you:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8444


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Great story about your wife outshooting you with the 30-30. My wife can outshoot me is she chooses. Women . . . can't live with 'em and can't outshoot 'em either. 

BTW my daughter, when she was 10, shot and then claimed my brand new Ruger Blackhawk 357. Nine years later she can still shoot extremely well with that weapon. My friends have stated that while they would shoot against me for money, they would never shoot against her for money.


----------

